
Price of LEDs falling so fast it’s profitable to farm in a New Jersey nightclub - tomeast
http://qz.com/705398/the-price-of-leds-is-falling-so-fast-its-profitable-to-farm-in-a-new-jersey-nightclub/
======
unique_parrot2
Article sounds like LED commercial.

What's the problem with sunlight farming?

If you want to try that at home, be aware of mold.

